# On The Road Again But Stranded In Wa!



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Many of you may remember that we took 13 months out of our regular lives to travel around the US a couple of years ago. We had so much fun (yes, even with six people in an enclosed space!), we're currently doing it again - this time, only for four months though.

We left in May from PA, drove to Rocky Mountain NP, spent some time in CO, UT, AZ, NV, and CA......flew from Long Beach up to Anchorage for a two-week vacation (rented a driveable RV - REALLY wanted to drive to AK but hubby has to work while we travel and we just didn't want to risk the lack of internet....another time!).

Flying back to CA, we jumped back in the truck and headed to Lassen, Redwoods, and up the OR coast. We have just finished visiting the wonderful National Parks in WA: Olympic, Mt.Rainier, and North Cascades. Our intent was to now be in La Conner, heading to San Juan and Seattle BUT we're stranded in Mount Vernon/Burlington. Our Burb's brakes suddenly gave out on Sunday, parts will take a few days to arrive









Dave was amazing, immediately reacted by manually overriding the trailer brakes and brought us safely, albeit slowly to a campground just a couple of miles down the road - scary for sure, but thank goodness the camper was attached and we were able to use its brakes to get us here in one piece.

Once the truck comes back, we'll be heading to Glacier, through ND, the UP of Michigan and onwards to PA.

The blog has some great pics on it but its a few weeks behind







It takes a while to upload the pics and I can't steal the satellite bandwidth during the day while Dave's working AND I'm homeschooling/playing with the kids, so time is really the issue. Anyway, in case you're interested: www.touringbrits.blogspot.com

Remember, the blog's still way back in UT while we're some weeks ahead, lol









Ali


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

If you were going to get stuck in WA, Burlington is a good place to be. Plenty of automotive repair shops and a Camping World to boot!

Glad to hear you enjoyed the Natinoal Parks on the coast. They are quite spectacular. A few years back we met a family from Scotland - flew into Seattle and did the RV rental and toured about the parks.

We will also be in Glacier NP in a few weeks. Perhaps we will see you on the Going to the Sun road!

Safe journeys!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice recovery folks! Glad everyone is safe and sound!

I have to say, you guys really put the meaning into "on-tour"!

Living vicariously through you!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your brake problem. I am really surprised that Blade Chevrolet in Mt. Vernon doesn't have the parts you need on hand. Have you tried there?


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Sorry to hear about your brake problem. I am really surprised that Blade Chevrolet in Mt. Vernon doesn't have the parts you need on hand. Have you tried there?


That's exactly where the truck's been hanging out since it was towed there on Sunday! Unfortunately it's not just regular (flexible) brake lines - ALL the brake lines (solid) need to be replaced with stainless steel, sigh. At least they gave us a courtesy car, so we caught the ferry and spent yesterday in San Juan. There's always an upside and we make the best of everything


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Nice recovery folks! Glad everyone is safe and sound!
> 
> I have to say, you guys really put the meaning into "on-tour"!
> 
> Living vicariously through you!


There needs to be a 'like' button








We love being ON TOUR!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

2girls4mom said:


> If you were going to get stuck in WA, Burlington is a good place to be. Plenty of automotive repair shops and a Camping World to boot!
> 
> Glad to hear you enjoyed the Natinoal Parks on the coast. They are quite spectacular. A few years back we met a family from Scotland - flew into Seattle and did the RV rental and toured about the parks.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to be in a place with shops! We've been quite remote recently, so, yes, that's good.

We're REALLY hoping to be in Glacier NP by the end of next week and can't wait to get on the Going to the Sun road! Enjoy your trip


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just curious. Where are you parking the trailer?


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Just curious. Where are you parking the trailer?


Riverbend RV opposite WalMart - kind Manager; she's being extremely understanding about our situation! The closest to our 'loss of brakes' was Burlington RV, but we did not get a general feeling of safety when we stopped there, kwim??! I don't think we've ever left a cg before but even with no brakes, it was worth crossing the bridge, lol! Plus, there's wifi here so it's far easier for Dave to work w/o putting up the satellite. Are you familiar with the area?


----------

